# finally Oct 10 and 11....



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

pretty nice little spur of the moment trip, 1 for 2 on blue marlin, tuna, mahi, and wahoo.

http://vimeo.com/142328953?utm_source=email&utm_medium=clip-transcode_complete-finished-20120100&utm_campaign=7701&email_id=Y2xpcF90cmFuc2NvZGVkfDUzOTA2MTJjMzJiNWJkNzEwOGRiMWJkOWZiMDdiYWE2Njg5fDcyNjUzNjB8MTQ0NDc4OTU3NXw3NzAx#share


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job fellas! Way to get it done!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Those were a great couple days,lots of fish were caught!Good job on the pointy nose!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty work guys! Rough out there, huh?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome trip guys. Nice variety


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

That marlin video was fantastic, congrats! Suffice to say, you guys loaded the coolers as well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video and fine sled too.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out and enjoy your boat and the awesome weather! Congrats on the fish as well, nice job all around!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome! Good stuff. I would love to eat that hoo.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!! Great job Captain!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice offshore slam with a blue to boot.


----------

